#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Τιμή ζώνης σε εκτός σχεδίου στην Ανω Περαία Δήμου Θερμαικού

## Prodromos

Καλημέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα.
Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να με πληροφορήσει για την τιμή ζώνης στον υπολογισμό προστίμου για αυθαίρετο στην εκτός σχεδίου περιοχή στην ανω Περαία του Δήμου Θερμαικού ή που μπορώ νατην αναζητήσω.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ALIKI

http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...5Tnw0uqRLAHVPw

----------

Prodromos

----------

